# Lagrimas De Alendru (Poesia Para Alexandra) (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Una poesia sobre las lagrimas y la belleza de Alendru cuando su tritesa le da una suavidad tan sensual que sobre pasa su algria en splendor de sentimientos.

Lagrimas de Alendru 
bellas luz de gotas 
liquido de tristesa captura mundo de Alundra 
agua deslisa por rostro 
bolas de sentimientos carisiando piel 
en dulce alegria de miel


Lagrimas de Alendru 
fragrancia de dolor 
sal de amargura 
tierna en calor 
suavidad pura

Lagrimas de Alendru 
ojos de esperanza 
reflejos de mar verde 
espejo de alma en juventud
obra de belleza en plenitud


----------

